# Commands in Korean?



## Meghann1965 (Sep 1, 2008)

I now need to be learning the kicks and blocks in Korean...does anyone know any good sources that give the names of the kicks, blocks, punches, etc?  I need to learn them in order to advance in my quest to obtain my second Dan.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's one resource:  http://www.mcguru.net/cgi-bin/tangsoodo-flash.cgi?page=termlist

Also, there is a audio pronounciation key.  I will try to find it for you because many of the words are not phonetic.

So, your school doesn't use Korean?  I have heard of schools that do not.

A few tips:

-all kicks are "cha gi"
-punches, chops, and strikes are "kyon kyuk"
-blocks are "makee"
-chops are "soo do"
-low is "hadon"
-high is "sangdon"
-middle is "chun dan"
-a ridgehand to the temple is "yuk soo do kyon kyuk"
-a side block is "yup makee"
-a side punch is "wing jeng kyon kyuk"
-bow is "k kenyat" which we pronounce "k-kenyay" in our school

A low block would be hadon ma kee.  A low knife block would be hadon soo do makee.  A high block would be Sangdon makee.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 1, 2008)

Grandmaster Ho Sik Pak has audio available.  Amazon as some used copies for 9.00.

http://www.amazon.com/Korean-Martial-Arts-Terminology-Audio/dp/B00021P016

Another terminology link (written):  http://www.ima-tangsoodo.com/Terminology/terminologyBot.html

Here is the AUDIO:   http://www.itatkd.com/terminology.html


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 1, 2008)

What organization do you fall under?  There are many sources out there, but many organizations have these already available and it is best to stay within your org. to avoid confusion.  Sometimes there are slight differences in the commands.


----------



## Ninjamom (Sep 1, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> What organization do you fall under? ......Sometimes there are slight differences in the commands.


 
That deserves repeating.



MBuzzy said:


> What organization do you fall under? ......Sometimes there are slight differences in the commands.


 
There!  I said it again.

I have heard variations used on every single command described so far.  Please check with your instructor at your school (or ask some of teh high-belt students at your school).  Either ask (they might have a hand-out listing the terms) or write out your own based on the exact terms used in yuor school.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 1, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> What organization do you fall under? There are many sources out there, but many organizations have these already available and it is best to stay within your org. to avoid confusion. Sometimes there are slight differences in the commands.


 
I would listen to him, Korean is such a strange language and it is never the same between the orgs.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 2, 2008)

I fourth that sentiment. Check with your instructor.


----------



## thesandman (Sep 2, 2008)

My school uses Korean, but not as a requirement.  I know many of the Korean names for things, but mostly by osmosis rather than study.

Sometimes in class, I'll switch my counting back and forth between Korean, english, spanish and Cherokee just to mess with the students.  Basically telling them they should know the move not the number associated with it.


----------



## Meghann1965 (Sep 4, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> What organization do you fall under?  There are many sources out there, but many organizations have these already available and it is best to stay within your org. to avoid confusion.  Sometimes there are slight differences in the commands.



The former school I belonged to was affiliated with the Atlantic-Pacific Tang Soo Do Federation until probably March or April of this year.  

The school I'm currently affiliated with is a Mu Duk Kwon school.  They're the ones who teach in Korean.  It's been a huge shock to go into the classes and have to learn to count in Korean.  I can count to four...but not higher.  YET.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 4, 2008)

Meghann1965 said:


> The former school I belonged to was affiliated with the Atlantic-Pacific Tang Soo Do Federation until probably March or April of this year.
> 
> The school I'm currently affiliated with is a Mu Duk Kwon school. They're the ones who teach in Korean. It's been a huge shock to go into the classes and have to learn to count in Korean. I can count to four...but not higher. YET.


 
I hate to be nitpicky again....but when you say Moo Duk Kwan, do you mean the US Soo Bahk Do Federation?  Or is this another Tang Soo Do Federation that is still using the MDK name?  Or is it an independent school?

I would assume that you'll be using the standard TSD terminology...

Those are available all over the internet....the usuall distinguishing features of the TSD terminology is that punches are referred to as "Kong Kyuk," blocks "Mahk kee," kicks "cha gi," etc.


----------



## Meghann1965 (Sep 19, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> I hate to be nitpicky again....but when you say Moo Duk Kwan, do you mean the US Soo Bahk Do Federation?  Or is this another Tang Soo Do Federation that is still using the MDK name?  Or is it an independent school?
> 
> I would assume that you'll be using the standard TSD terminology...
> 
> Those are available all over the internet....the usuall distinguishing features of the TSD terminology is that punches are referred to as "Kong Kyuk," blocks "Mahk kee," kicks "cha gi," etc.




Master Gutt trained with Kwan Jang Nim Jae Joon Kim, so we follow his style, World Mu Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do.  I haven't learned all the information on the school, other than we will continue to follow Kwan Jang Nim's teachings.


----------



## DMcHenry (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Meg,

Tell Master Gutt hi for me.

Has he gone independent or is he still with Master Saul?

Kamsahamnida,

Mac


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Here's one resource: http://www.mcguru.net/cgi-bin/tangsoodo-flash.cgi?page=termlist
> 
> Also, there is a audio pronounciation key. I will try to find it for you because many of the words are not phonetic.
> 
> ...


 

we do the same commands except a bow is just kenyat, do you pronounce it with another k in front lynn?


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 20, 2008)

tko4u said:


> we do the same commands except a bow is just kenyat, do you pronounce it with another k in front lynn?



The Korean word for bow is one of the more difficult to pronounce in English.  It is written out more like kyeong rye....We just don't have the right sounds.  So it is easiest to just slur it together to sounds like kungyet or kenyae, or some variation of that.  The beginning k should be somewhere between a k and g.


----------



## DMcHenry (Sep 20, 2008)

My understanding is the 'k' is = "to".  As in "sabomnim kay kyungyet" or "bow to the master instructor".


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 20, 2008)

DMcHenry said:


> My understanding is the 'k' is = "to".  As in "sabomnim kay kyungyet" or "bow to the master instructor".



Correct, in that phrase, the word "kae" rougly means to.  Although, if you notice, it isn't always "kae" it depends who you are talking to.  Basically which honorific you're dealing with.  For example, when you say bow to training partner.... &#49345;&#54840;&#44036;*&#50640;* &#44221;&#47168;....
Sang ho kan *e* kyung rye.  The "e" character is the word for to.  Or in the phrase  &#54980;          &#48176;&#54620;*&#53580;*&#44221;&#47168; Hu be han *te* kyung rye, the te is the word for to.


I didn't catch what Lynne meant with the k-kyung


----------



## quoll (Sep 23, 2008)

Meghann1965 said:


> I now need to be learning the kicks and blocks in Korean...does anyone know any good sources that give the names of the kicks, blocks, punches, etc?  I need to learn them in order to advance in my quest to obtain my second Dan.


Listen to as many words as you can. I moved from TKD to TSD and found the pronounciation just a little bit different, just enough to make it difficult. The romanized spelling was also different, which actually was a good thing as you can sort of work out the sound you are trying to make by have 3 or 4 different romanized spellings of the same word.

By far the best bet is just doing more classes and listening to the black belts.

Regards
Graeme


----------



## quoll (Sep 23, 2008)

DMcHenry said:


> My understanding is the 'k' is = "to".  As in "sabomnim kay kyungyet" or "bow to the master instructor".



I've only got 2 books with me currently (at work) but both have different romanized spelling.

Sa Bom Nim Kae Kyung Net
Sabom Nim E Kyung Yet

Cheers
Graeme


----------



## Lynne (Sep 23, 2008)

tko4u said:


> we do the same commands except a bow is just kenyat, do you pronounce it with another k in front lynn?


 Hi tko,

When instructors command us to bow, they say "kyung yet," but when the master enters the dojang, the highest level students say, "Yuk Dan (or Sa Dan as we have several of those who teach) kee kyung yet" and they do pronounce it as  k-kenyay.  My gup manual says, "sah bom nim kee kyung yet kyung yet."  I've never heard anyone say kyung yet twice. It's supposed to translate to, "Bow to the instructor, bow."


----------



## Lynne (Sep 23, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Correct, in that phrase, the word "kae" rougly means to. Although, if you notice, it isn't always "kae" it depends who you are talking to. Basically which honorific you're dealing with. For example, when you say bow to training partner.... &#49345;&#54840;&#44036;*&#50640;* &#44221;&#47168;....
> Sang ho kan *e* kyung rye. The "e" character is the word for to. Or in the phrase &#54980; &#48176;&#54620;*&#53580;*&#44221;&#47168; Hu be han *te* kyung rye, the te is the word for to.
> 
> 
> I didn't catch what Lynne meant with the k-kyung


 Did I answer your question above, quoting tko?


----------



## JoelD (Sep 23, 2008)

I didnt get the k-kenyay Lynne was referring to either... but then i recall that IS what we say in the beginning and end of classes when bowing to the senior leading the class....


Sa Bom Nim Kay Kyung Ryet- Bow to master instructor
Kyo Sa Nim Kay Kyung Ryet- Bow to assistant instructor
Jo Kyo Nim Kay Kyung Ryet- Bow to junior instructor
Sun Beh Nim Kay Kyung Ryet- Bow to Dan leading class (one who has no other certifications and is from Cho Dan to Sam Dan)

But when bowing to a partner that youre working with  during class there is no 'Kay'
So it's Sang Ho Kanee Kyung Ryet

EDIT: I see from Craigs post that the Kae is replaced with E in the 'bow to partner' context.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 23, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Hi tko,
> 
> When instructors command us to bow, they say "kyung yet," but when the master enters the dojang, the highest level students say, "Yuk Dan (or Sa Dan as we have several of those who teach) kee kyung yet" and they do pronounce it as  k-kenyay.  My gup manual says, "sah bom nim kee kyung yet kyung yet."  I've never heard anyone say kyung yet twice. It's supposed to translate to, "Bow to the instructor, bow."



Lynne,

Do you refer to your instructors by their rank or their title?  I'm a bit surprised that you don't refer to them as Sabomnim or Kyosanim or even Sonsangnim.  I've never heard their rank used like that.

I am sure that the gup manual is just a misprint, since even in Korean, "bow to the instructor, bow" isn't right!  Unless it is meant to be like saying what you're going to do, then the command to do it.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 23, 2008)

Since Hangul is a phonetic language, and many of the characters don't translate into english well, i.e. they have sounds that we don't have and we have sounds that they don't have, there are very often both spelling and mispronunciations when Americans use the words.

So unless you have a Korean instructor who enforces proper pronunciation, chances are that at least some of what you say in your Dojang isn't quite right.  Not that that's a bad thing, it just isn't how a Korean would say it.  And even if you did have a Korean instructor, there are vast differences between dialects of the language depending where your instructor is from.  So a Korean from Seoul will pronounce things much differently from someone from Busan.  It is the same as the difference between someone from Texas and New England here.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 23, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Lynne,
> 
> Do you refer to your instructors by their rank or their title? I'm a bit surprised that you don't refer to them as Sabomnim or Kyosanim or even Sonsangnim. I've never heard their rank used like that.
> 
> I am sure that the gup manual is just a misprint, since even in Korean, "bow to the instructor, bow" isn't right! Unless it is meant to be like saying what you're going to do, then the command to do it.


 We refer to the Masters as Master *insert surname.*  We refer to anyone not a Master as Mr., Mrs., or Ms. *insert surname.*

Our closing is similar to Joel's but the senior student says, "Bow to the Yuk Dan, Yuk Dan Kee Kyung Yet." Our Yuk Dan is Master R, the owner of our academy.  We all bow. Then, since we have 4th Dans (other Masters), the senior student (or Master) says, "Bow to the Sa Dans, Sa Dan Kee Kyung Yet," and on down through the Cho Dans.  At Cho Dan, it is the highest ranking color belt student who is in attendance who give the command to bow.

I thought the manual might have a misprint but Kee Kyung Yet was also printed twice for bowing to the Grandmaster.  Still could be a misprint.  There are some here and there in my manual.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 23, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Since Hangul is a phonetic language, and many of the characters don't translate into english well, i.e. they have sounds that we don't have and we have sounds that they don't have, there are very often both spelling and mispronunciations when Americans use the words.
> 
> So unless you have a Korean instructor who enforces proper pronunciation, chances are that at least some of what you say in your Dojang isn't quite right. Not that that's a bad thing, it just isn't how a Korean would say it. And even if you did have a Korean instructor, there are vast differences between dialects of the language depending where your instructor is from. So a Korean from Seoul will pronounce things much differently from someone from Busan. It is the same as the difference between someone from Texas and New England here.


 I grew up in the South and also lived in Texas for 10 years.  I am sure we could turn Cho into a 4-syllable word


----------



## L4WM4N (Oct 25, 2008)

Here is a link that includes the basic terminology that we use at Mid-America Karate.

http://skystangsoodo.com/


----------

